# [SOLVED] kde4 artefakty

## albatrosmw

witam

odswiezam temat zwiazany z artefaktami wyswietlanymi w kde4... w konqueror'ze wciskajac ctrl+f i wpisujac dowolna fraze,  po odszukaniu pierwszego punktu wystapienia pojawiaja sie artefakty. po nacisnieciu escape i powrocie do poprzedniego miejsca artefakty te znikaja...

przyklad:

http://members.multimania.co.uk/allegro111/artefakty.jpeg

problemy z wyswietlaniem wystepuja rowniez w innych miejscach okienka konqueror'a jednak te chyba sa najbardziej irytujace...

uzywam kde w wersji 4.3.5 wiec jest to wersja stabilna choc moze wina lezy po stronie innego pakietu... jako sterownik uzywam radeon'a z pakietu 

```
xf86-video-ati-6.13.0
```

xorg-server jest u mnie w wersji 1.8.0 choc w/w problemy pojawialy sie juz w poprzednich wersjach.

jakies podpowiedzi i sugestie?

z gory dziekiLast edited by albatrosmw on Wed Jun 02, 2010 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## albatrosmw

wiec tak - sprawa powyzszych aretfaktow podczas wyswietlania obrazu zostala rozwiazana. pomysl podsunal mi developer radeon'a do ktorego zwrocilem sie z zapytaniem o ww artefakty. tym razem wzialem sie sumiennie za konfiguracje kms w jadrze co zaowocowalo sprawnie dzaiajacym framebufferem zamiast czarnego ekranu jak podczas poprzedniej nieudanej proby. nie wspomne juz o bardzo dynamicznej zmianie trybow ekranu co naprawde ladnie sie prezentuje. po udanej probie odpalenia kms stare problemy zniknely jednak pojawily sie jeszcze zupelnie inne artefakty - tym razem podczas przegladania allegro wraz z ponizszymi bledami w dmesg:

```
[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004                              

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.                                       

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.                  

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !                             

[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004                              

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.                                       

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.                  

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !                             

[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004                              

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.                                       

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.                  

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !                             

[TTM] Failed to expire sync object before buffer eviction.                             

[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004                              

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.                                       

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !

[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !

[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !

[TTM] Failed to expire sync object before buffer eviction.

[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !

[TTM] Failed to expire sync object before buffer eviction.

[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !

[TTM] Failed to expire sync object before buffer eviction.

[TTM] Failed moving buffer. Proposed placement 0x00060004

[TTM] Out of aperture space or DRM memory quota.

[drm:radeon_object_list_validate] *ERROR* radeon: failed to validate.

[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !
```

ten problem spowodowany jednak byl zbyt malym obszarem pamieci przydzielonym zintegrowanej grafice - po przestawieniu ze 128mb na 256mb problem zniknal...

wiec oficjalnie problem artefaktow dla mnie juz nie istnieje no chyba ze cos sie jeszcze z czasem urodzi... mam nadzieje ze komus to sie przyda - stad tak dlugi opis  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

